# can mabs help me with etoll?



## mrt (8 Sep 2011)

I've been getting fines for about 10 years can mabs help me arrange to get it sorted, or should I start picking out new carpet for a cell in mountjoy


----------



## Complainer (8 Sep 2011)

MABS can probably help you to set up a regular payment plan to pay the outstanding debts. Is that the kind of help you want?


----------



## ajapale (8 Sep 2011)

Whats etoll?


----------



## Kerrigan (8 Sep 2011)

[broken link removed]


----------



## hastalavista (8 Sep 2011)

Mabs wont touch this as it is an example of a serial offender engaged in activities which he could avoid.

Not paying tolls is theft.


----------



## Bronte (9 Sep 2011)

Not familiar with this.  How can you get fines for 10 years unless you have not paid your tolls for 10 years?


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Sep 2011)

methinks this is a troll, etolling has not been in for 10 years so that's wrong in the first place.


----------



## so-crates (10 Sep 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> methinks this is a troll, etolling has not been in for 10 years so that's wrong in the first place.


 
Perhaps not, though given this thread is 2010 I'd have hoped that things would have moved on for mrt: I owe etoll 1000's and am unemployed on €200/week 

mrt - did you contact the solicitors as was suggested to you last year?


----------

